# Polaris Ranger 800 Roof build Thread



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Starting to build my new roof for my Ranger. I have built two before...one for my RZR and one for Ranger that I sold a couple months back. Haven't gotten to far on this one yet I only have 4 of the speakers I am going to use and no other equipment. In total it will have 6 speakers. Four 6.5's and two 8 inch mid/sub. all will be crescendo audio. It will have 4 tweeters also. The two 8s will be facing the bed outside of the rolll cage, will have two tweeters and flush mounted reverse lights facing backwards also. Inside the cab will be the 4 6.5s and two tweeters. I am also putting a radio, amp, and dome lights inside of the cab. A 50 inch light bar will be added to the roof also, as well as the switches for the lights will be next to radio. The speaker housings are going to be made out of fiberglass. I'm including pics of previous builds and the sole pic I have of the new build.







[/URL]
Old Roof

RZR Roof


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice! Please follow up with pics as the build progresses. Are you using MDF under glass?


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry been busy haven't been able to make much progress. I don't use MDF only because I did on my first atv box years ago and it swelled after a couple of months so bad I had to junk it. So now I'm just using regular plywood. Here are some pictures from the progress I have made.

































Excuse my messy garage haha.....All in all I think it's turning out ok...There were some changes, I didn't get to make the bottom part one big piece like I wanted but that's ok....hopefully I'll be able to glass it next week!


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks good!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Stapled the felt tonight and got it ready for glass this week!


----------

